# Need a little help...



## Conquest04 (Dec 27, 2009)

Need some help... I've been shooting for a while, but put the bow down from late '06 until a couple of months ago. When I quite I was an average 299-300 with ~45 or so x's. Since picking the bow back up I feel like I've pretty much picked up where I left off except my score's don't show it. Now I'm shooting around 285-290 w/ 35-40 x's. 

I just can't seem to hold on a target for no time. If I feel like I can't make a good shot I let down, but If I let down as much as I feel like a need too it would take me forever to shoot. I feel like I'm rushing make shot so I can get it off before the shakes set in. Is there any tips or pointers that someone may have that could help me hold on the target better? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

blind bale shooting! aiming drills! develope your muscle memmory and mental abilities to aquire the target and focus, get into the zone!


----------



## Conquest04 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, for the pointers!! I went and practiced today for a few hours and then shot a 297 w/ 36x's. Not quite there but I felt better about it, I just need to be patient.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Also bow weight/axle to axle length/bow balance/stabalizer type/draw length/cam timing/position of loop/release type will effect aiming. :mg:


----------

